# Semi-Transparent png



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

This is kind of random, but does anyone have or can anyone make a semi-transparent black png that I can set as my lockscreen wallpaper for my Droid X running MIUI? With the recent 1.8.12 update, it gave us the ability to see through the lockscreen if the wallpaper is set to transparent. It is really cool but I would love it if it was shaded (using a semi transparent background) so that the text and music controls stand out on the lockscreen.

If someone could help, thanks! Or if someone could give me instructions on how to make such an image, that would also be nice. (I'm not good with photoshop, etc. :erm: )


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

I can make want you want as a png just need the size and how transparent you want it not sure what png name to pull for that but I can do it from scratch


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

shawn1976 said:


> I can make want you want as a png just need the size and how transparent you want it not sure what png name to pull for that but I can do it from scratch


You're the man. I'm thinking 60% opacity? And its my Droid X so i think it is 480x854. 
Thanks buddy!


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

my transparency scale goes from 0 clear to 255 solid

this one is 155
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23108392/155.png

this one is 209
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23108392/209.png

if you need on lighter or darker let me know size on both is 480 x 854

check out this free pc program paint.net 
its a simple program fer making and editing pngs
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23108392/Paint.NET.3.5.7.Install.zip


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

shawn1976 said:


> my transparency scale goes from 0 clear to 255 solid
> 
> this one is 155
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23108392/155.png
> ...


Awesome! I will test it out and see if it works on my lockscreen. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Seems to be acting like a solid color, rather than a transparent image. Maybe the image should be added into the theme and the xml used to create the theme. I will ask a themer I know for some help, unless you have anymore ideas? Thank you very much though.


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yea haven't messed with stock lock screen I've always used widgetlocker


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

Made those 2 the same way I mad my transparent dropdown just changed the size a bit


----------

